# My new Cartier Roadster XL Chrono



## goodguy (Apr 10, 2011)

Hello Everyone, I must admit I wasnt ever aware there is a Cartier section so I missed a lot of potential info but I plan on changing that.

Over a week ago I got my newest addition to my watch collection a Catrier Roadster XL Chrono.
How I got my watch is already a great story, I was at the jewlers store dropping of my sons watch to get fixed (Tissot) and was chatting with the nice sales lady.
The owner who knows me overheard us and thought he heard me saying I am looking for a Cartier so he said he has one, his personal watch.
While not actively looking for a watch I was fascinated by some of Cartiers watches so I asked to see the watch and it was the Roadster XL Chrono.
I saw the watch few times in pics but the moment I saw it in real life I fell in love with it, it really is a very stricking watch in person, even more then in pictures.

I sold my IWC Aquatimer Chrono and in the process of selling it I got a trade offer for a Cartier Calibre, I was in a big problem, the Calibre has the inhouse movement and new grey market compared to the Roadster who is used (only a year and a half old) and both sellers were solid and dealt with them in the past.
The asking price on both was identicle so the money was not the issue.
At the end I decided to go with the Roadster because the Calibre looks a lot like my Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver while the Roadster looks so different and unique.
The inhouse movement was very tempting but at the end the Roadster was the winner.



















I couldnt find any info on the movement, do you know anything about it ?

The 8510, is it an ETA ?
If yes was it modified by Cartier ?
Or its just of the shelf standard ETA ?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

It's an ETA 2894.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 10, 2011)

Streight of the sheve or modified ?


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

I would assume it's top shelf, there's nothing to modify.


goodguy said:


> Streight of the sheve or modified ?


----------



## Dino944 (Dec 10, 2012)

I believe there ETA movements are purchased unassembled and they assemble and finish them to their own standards. I don't believe do much in terms of modifying the ETA movements they use, but they still do a nice job of finishing them.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 10, 2011)

I was pretty happy to see a poster of Bon Jovi wearing a non chrono Roadster


----------



## aksingh (Jul 16, 2011)

This is my fav Cartier, prefer the old model chrono to the new one as well.


----------

